# Source for Pedalboard Mod Parts?



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

What the best one-stop-shopping for parts to mod your board??

I have a Pedaltrain board that I'd like to mod with some locking Neutrik 1/4" connectors, an IEC receptacle, some custom power cabling (right angle IEC and 3 prong ends) and Mogami cables w/ Switchcraft pancakes. 

Ideally I'm looking for somewhere that carries all this stuff and based in Canada would be great, too!


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey - I have some Neutrick jacks in black.... actually let me just check at home at lunch to see what I have....I'll let you know


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

What doi you mean by "locking" connectors?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

mhammer said:


> What doi you mean by "locking" connectors?


Something like this, Mark http://www.parts-express.com/neutrik-nj3fp6c-1-4-locking-chassis-jack-nickel--092-044

I've had issues in the past with my cables getting kicked out by accident, so I'd like to use something like that moving forward.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Interesting. I would imagine that is really only necessary for the main in and out jacks from the pedalboard. If the cables between pedals were getting dislodged somehow, then I imagine you have bigger problems!

I know there are locking jacks/plugs for external power. I was trying to encourage Bill Finnegan to use them on the Klon, since he felt mini phone jacks were more secure. I asked Steve Daniels at Small Bear if he had or could find anything that locks, and he found me these: http://ca.mouser.com/ProductDetail/...GAEpiMZZMtnOp%2bbbqA005qF6qNb5ax/fnIeIMwDtm0= The lock on those buggers is as secure as a person could ever hope for. Don't know if they make anything similarly lockable in the 1/4" form factor.


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

I buy a lot of my odds and ends from these guys. I've always had it shipped USPS and I've never paid customs on stuff from them.
http://www.seismicaudiospeakers.com/cable-connectors/c/570

My pedalboard uses locking jacks that I bought from them.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

mhammer said:


> Interesting. I would imagine that is really only necessary for the main in and out jacks from the pedalboard. If the cables between pedals were getting dislodged somehow, then I imagine you have bigger problems!
> 
> I know there are locking jacks/plugs for external power. I was trying to encourage Bill Finnegan to use them on the Klon, since he felt mini phone jacks were more secure. I asked Steve Daniels at Small Bear if he had or could find anything that locks, and he found me these: http://ca.mouser.com/ProductDetail/...GAEpiMZZMtnOp%2bbbqA005qF6qNb5ax/fnIeIMwDtm0= The lock on those buggers is as secure as a person could ever hope for. Don't know if they make anything similarly lockable in the 1/4" form factor.


Yup, that's what I want them for. Just the main in and out. I'm going to have two on the "in" side (send and return to my wah, which is off-board) and two on the "out" side, for stereo (if I need it). I'm planning on using Switchcraft 228 or Lava/Switchcraft 229 for in between the pedals. 

I'm also going to drill-out some new holes for my PP2s. I'm likely going to run two PP2 units underneath and I'll need to access their IEC receptacle and courtesy outlets. What I'm planning on doing is using a right angle IEC 18awg cable and run it through the hollow of the aluminum frame to a separate IEC receptacle to have one main power-in. Then I'm going to hard-wire a 2-outlet power receptacle underneath the board as well to use in-place-of/in-addition-to the courtest outlets on the PP2s. I'm hoping to also keep my wireless unit under the board. I'll have to do some measuring to ensure that the 2 PP2s, G30 receiver, IEC receptacle, 4x Neutrik jacks and 2-outlet power receptacle all fit underneath!

This is the board as it is currently:









As you can see, one of the PP2's has to live on the surface of the board at the moment. I'd really like to clear that out to have extra space if I need it, or just be able to space the pedals out a bit.


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

http://nutechelectronics.com/

based in Hamilton and st. Catharines


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

I have four of those locking jacks in black

http://www.neutrik.com/en/audio/plugs-and-jacks/locking-1-4-chassis-jacks/

and I have two silver pancake jacks. They are stereo but that doesn't really matter


----------

